# What do you think about "Breaking Bad"



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard this show is worth watching. What do you think about it?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I think this is one of the very best television series ever. I have thoroughly enjoyed it so far. I'd rank it right up there with The Wire, The Soprano's, Battlestar Galactica (2003), Firefly, Dexter et al.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of this series as well. :T But I don't think anyone should jump right in and start watching it in the middle. You'll want to rent/buy the last 4 seasons. Especially season one where a lot of the storyline is hatched.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A very strange and unique type of show. Not surprising from AMC though. They have turned out the most unique shows I have ever seen with The Walking Dead, The Killing, Hell On Wheels and Mad Men. None of which are for kids.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just finished watching series 1 and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
It has quirky and sometimes unexpected plot lines.

Looking forward to seeing season 2 now.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's the best show on TV. Each season gets better and better. The new season starting this month will be the last.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Infrasonic said:


> The new season starting this month will be the last.


Ouch! That's too bad. Sometimes I guess it's bet to go out on top though. Some series that start out great tend to drag when they near death.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

mechman said:


> Ouch! That's too bad. Sometimes I guess it's bet to go out on top though. Some series that start out great tend to drag when they near death.


Exactly and it was planned by the show creator to end with season 5 but I believe it will be split into two parts (like The Sopranos) so it likely won't actually end this year due to the 2nd part going into 2013.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Two episodes left in this show (I have yet to watch tonight's episode) and it's got me all wound up! :T And congrats to Anna Gunn for her Emmy! Definitely well deserved!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be interesting... as it has already been somewhat of a surprise to me how the ending in unfolding.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I purchased season 5 on DVD thinking it was the last and I wanted to see it months before they put it on the tv.

I was surprised how much better the sound is compared to free-to-air. The surround was much more immersive. I hope you are correct and we get Season 5 Part II.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've yet to watch any episodes of Breaking Bad but am constantly told how good it is. I went ahead and purchased seasons 1-4 on Blu-ray and have the final season on pre-order. Between Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones, and True Blood I don't have much more free time to spare but being the fall/winter season I'll fit it in.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't be disappointed! It is arguably the best show on TV at the moment. It moves much faster than Game of Thrones and Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have never seen it and since everyone raves about the show I want to buy the seasons. I read on Amazon reviews that the disappointing part for some reason is that the show is pre edited. Is that the case?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I also haven't seen this series but will have to check it out starting with season 1.

Looks like the series won best drama this past weekend at the Emmy's. 

Are all seasons available on netflix?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> I have never seen it and since everyone raves about the show I want to buy the seasons. I read on Amazon reviews that the disappointing part for some reason is that the show is pre edited. Is that the case?


what do you mean by pre-edited?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> what do you mean by pre-edited?


According to the Amazon review the profanity and nudity was edited from what was aired.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> According to the Amazon review the profanity and nudity was edited from what was aired.


Well I would hope I get each episode exactly as it aired. That would stink!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> I purchased season 5 on DVD thinking it was the last and I wanted to see it months before they put it on the tv.
> 
> I was surprised how much better the sound is compared to free-to-air. The surround was much more immersive. I hope you are correct and we get Season 5 Part II.


My post is kinda off the Breaking Bad topic but .... after watching Sons of Anarchy on Netflix I couldn't wait for the next season and bought it on BD ... I expected the video to be much improved (and it was) but the improvement in the sound was just as noticeable as the video.
My brother and I have Breaking Bad slated for our next series for marathon watching sessions.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

asere said:


> According to the Amazon review the profanity and nudity was edited from what was aired.


There really is no nudity on the show and they get to use some bad language once per season although AMC blanks it out, on the DVD/ Bluray it is there. 

So I guess you could say the show is written to be aired on TV and they choose their words carefully so it is not like watching a R rated movie on TV where every other word is edited.
I guess what I am saying is the version you buy in the store is what was recorded originally. 

I have the first 4 seasons on blu-ray and they are great it is one of my favorite shows ever and will be very sad to see it end in six days


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... there is not a lot of terrible language that I remember, although some. I don't think editing would be that bad, as it is edited for TV anyway. 

Sons of Anarchy on the other hand... (FX doesn't do much editing)... is a VERY rough and crude show... proceed with caution.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

We are just beginning season 1 tonight after the little one goes to bed.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... there is not a lot of terrible language that I remember, although some. I don't think editing would be that bad, as it is edited for TV anyway.
> 
> Sons of Anarchy on the other hand... (FX doesn't do much editing)... is a VERY rough and crude show... proceed with caution.


Yes Sons of Anarchy is very rough in every aspect. My brother and I discussed this after watching a couple of episodes and decided we would continue. It's certainly very adult. 

I have always assumed Breaking Bad was similar in the presentation. It's actually good news to me that its not.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It can get pretty violent and gruesome at times, but with Sons being a 7-8 on a scale of 10, I'd say BB is a 3-4.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I actually gave up on Sons after series three or four as it seemed to me the show was legitimizing their lifestyle in a way that BB didn't.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The wife and I started season one today and we're both hooked. Made it through episodes 1-5 and if I didn't have to work tonight there's no telling how far we would have gone. We're both looking forward to more Breaking Bad.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd better hurry up cause it all ends this Sunday night! I can't wait to see how it ends for Walt. He's made quite the transformation from the start to the finish.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

JBrax said:


> The wife and I started season one today and we're both hooked. Made it through episodes 1-5 and if I didn't have to work tonight there's no telling how far we would have gone. We're both looking forward to more Breaking Bad.


It's great to see a new fan of the show! As mechman said you should try to power through as many as you can (sleep is overrated); there are a ton of spoilers everywhere and I'm sure the ultimate fate of Walt and the other main characters will be all over the news next week.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Infrasonic said:


> It's great to see a new fan of the show! As mechman said you should try to power through as many as you can (sleep is overrated); there are a ton of spoilers everywhere and I'm sure the ultimate fate of Walt and the other main characters will be all over the news next week.


Yes it is going to be difficult to avoid spoilers. 
If there is any interest we can start a new discussion thread with spoiler warnings where everyone can discuss what is going on in the show.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I don't get to watch the show until Monday so I'm going to have to avoid Facebook and any online news places especially Yahoo. They always spoil stuff. :/


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I don't get to watch the show until Monday so I'm going to have to avoid Facebook and any online news places especially Yahoo. They always spoil stuff. :/


Lol Yahoo for sure!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I really wanted to watch some more episodes today but the wife got home late so it didn't happen. I'll also have to avoid the media to prevent spoilers.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

An excellent ending to what was my favorite show of all time!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

mechman said:


> An excellent ending to what was my favorite show of all time!


I couldn't agree more, that series finale was perfect.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Infrasonic said:


> I couldn't agree more, that series finale was perfect.


I agree, I think some people wanted something more spectacular but this ending was very fitting and true to the show and overall very, very satisfying. 

Now I have to decide if I want to spend the money on the deluxe barrel set even thought I already own the first four seasons on bluray.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

This was a much better series finale than Burn Notice or Dexter. Those were kinda disappointing.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

|Tch0rT| said:


> This was a much better series finale than Burn Notice or Dexter. Those were kinda disappointing.


burn notice wasn't bad. ended the only way it COULD have ended for Michael. but Dexter??? that was an abomination... I'm selling all 7 seasons of the show due to the last few seasons of horribleness and an ending about on Par with "Losts" ending


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes the Dexter ending was horrendously bad, the first 4 seasons were really good but after that it turned to poo. You might have some trouble selling those DVD's!

The Lost finale was also bad but in a different way. From the get-go the producers/writers said that they would not end it with the realization that they were all dead and in some sort of purgatory state - but guess what they did!

On the flip side the show The Shield had a very good ending. I think a lot of these producers/writers/networks struggle to not only decide how to end a series but when. Usually a show just goes on for too long and people begin to lose interest (Dexter/Lost) instead of ending it when it makes sense (Breaking Bad/The Shield).


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, yeah the Lost ending was a head banger. I blame it on Lindelof who can't write at ending to anything to save his life.

yeah, the shield had a brilliant ending


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Makes me glad that I gave up on Dexter several seasons ago. And I agree with the consensus on Lost's ending. That was awful! 

Breaking Bad's finish was fitting for the series. It felt finished. 

Anyone catch Vince Gilligan on Colbert the other night?


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Should be interesting... as it has already been somewhat of a surprise to me how the ending in unfolding.



They nailed the ending!.... Pretty much got all I was hoping for and then some !


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

mechman said:


> Anyone catch Vince Gilligan on Colbert the other night?


I didn't see him on Colbert but I found this great interview with him. (Do not read if you haven't watched the finale!)


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Infrasonic said:


> I didn't see him on Colbert but I found this great interview with him. (Do not read if you haven't watched the finale!)


Great interview, also check out their episode rank. Really makes me want to go back and re-watch the entire series. 

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20302134_20737170,00.html?stitched#30022851


----------

